# Hunting the same day you bait



## The Solution

I've been baiting an area with corn for the last two weeks. I had to work late Friday and I wasn't able to throw down corn. If I throw some down tomorrow and then get in my stand would it spoke any of my frequent feeders?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wis2ohio

I would think it would since you will be leaving scent behind and they will know you were there but then again try it you never know what will happen heck those guys on TV throw out their "special blends" that same day after having it baited and some kill monsters.


----------



## M.Magis

The deer that have been eating the corn are used to smelling that you've been there. I wouldn't expect any older bucks to pay a daylight visit, but you never know.


----------



## ldrjay

They learn your habits and can hear if its in a feeder. They come to mine even if I turn and burn. They are creatures of habit. Dont spook them they will come

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## The Ojibwa

I just bought property 3 months ago. I baited an area with apples that deer already frequent about 2 weeks ago. Based on the trail cam, it took them a whopping 4 hours to find the apples and they proceeded to gorge themselves for the next few days...I have since put out more!

Scent did not seem to be an issue whatsoever...but I live in an area where everyone has 5 or so acres of woods so the deer are somewhat habituated to human scent are are within a few hundred yards of a residence at any given time.


----------



## Angler ss

Should be fine we baited yesterday afternoon 5 gallon bucket of apples in 2 different areas my apples where gone at sunrise and brother inlaw got a nice button buck on his apple pile. I agree with Magis big old smart bucks often take a long before they are comfortable going to bait area.


----------



## Dan44149

I know this is old, but I throw down 40lbs about every other day. Have spooked them out of the corn on my way in to drop some, dropped the corn, and watched them go right back in after I walk out. Game camera showed them 4 and 5 deep in the corn 10 minutes after I left. I log times/dates in a hunting journal. I'd bait it and then go up the stand right afterward without hesitation.


----------



## jray

i have a friend who kills a 150 inch deer off apples every year. If you start baiting early enough in the year, they get used to the smell. And put out bait and hunt whenever you can but if you leave it without bait for a couple days it will take a couple more days to get them coming back.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Dan44149 said:


> I know this is old, but I throw down 40lbs about every other day. Have spooked them out of the corn on my way in to drop some, dropped the corn, and watched them go right back in after I walk out. Game camera showed them 4 and 5 deep in the corn 10 minutes after I left. I log times/dates in a hunting journal. I'd bait it and then go up the stand right afterward without hesitation.


My buddy and I have been baiting a small open spot in the thicket behind his house. We've been using corn, apples and mineralized salt. We have a camera on the bait site. We don't hunt it, we just want to see what's in the neighborhood. After we dump the corn we've made a habit of thumping the side of the bucket with the heels of our hands. We equate this to "ringing the dinner bell!" We've gone in right at sunset and had pictures on the cam 20 minutes later! As I've posted before deer that live around, and have some knowledge of humans, are pretty savvy and not nearly as skittish as some people might believe.


----------



## Misdirection

I have a polaris ranger that I drive down past my barn and put corn out every evening. The deer got used to the sound of my polaris and come running when they hear it. About a month ago, I was out in my woods on a ride with my son and a doe and small buck were literally following thru the woods. My son was waving at them saying "hi".

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## avrock30

I put down corn on a nice trail in front of the camera and it took a couple of days and I got a few pics. I started adding acorn frenzy to it and got 71 pics in 3 days. I went to put more acorn frenzy down and the camera time stamped me at 12:16 and at 4:52 a nice 130 class 8 pointer was there. Today I did the same except at 4 I climbed the tree stand and 5:00 three does came right in. Once they got used to me going in there they started working around me.


----------



## missionfishin

now i know why the deer numbers are down where I hunt. my group and I dont put out bait to train deer to come to a certain spot. all the deer are going where the easy feed is at. not putting anybody down for their style of hunting, just not how I was taught to hunt.

like the one deer attractant commercial says, if your not putting out so and so you better hope your neighbor's not.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

missionfishin said:


> now i know why the deer numbers are down where I hunt. my group and I dont put out bait to train deer to come to a certain spot. all the deer are going where the easy feed is at. not putting anybody down for their style of hunting, just not how I was taught to hunt.
> 
> like the one deer attractant commercial says, if your not putting out so and so you better hope your neighbor's not.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Unfortunately, this is becoming a very true reality. Not just from other hunters, but also land owners that just like to watch deer in their yards. Some areas still aren't so bad, but other areas, if your not feeding them, you better find a way to cut them off either on they're way to or from somebody's bait site.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

If you want big bucks, hunt 100 yards downwind of the feeder. They big boys check feeders from a distance for does.


----------



## treytd32

wish my deer were acclimatized enough to follow me around and come running when they hear me riding through. Would be kind of cool to befriend bambi before I put him in the freezer. Someone should post a before and after picture with their deer. You'll be sure to win some kind of prize.


----------



## Misdirection

treytd32 said:


> wish my deer were acclimatized enough to follow me around and come running when they hear me riding through. Would be kind of cool to befriend bambi before I put him in the freezer. Someone should post a before and after picture with their deer. You'll be sure to win some kind of prize.


Here are some before pictures...the first is the deer waiting for me as I drive to them, the others are two deer following me down a trail in the woods. Notice the small back behind the doe...he's a small six right now, but a regular around here.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AverageJoe82

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> If you want big bucks, hunt 100 yards downwind of the feeder. They big boys check feeders from a distance for does.


This is a good piece of advice. If you have a feeder, use this info to your advantage. It's how I got my 9 last year.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lewis

The Pied Piper of deer...lol


----------



## Dan44149

LOL! I put my corn out in areas where I know deer are already at, mainly as a tool to get them to hang around a bit. No better decoy than an actual deer. Funny thing is I took my 8 point Sunday and he had nothing on his mind but finding the grunting deer. He was livid that another "buck" was on his turf. Came in straight downwind of me and sounded like someone was driving a truck through the thicket of small oak trees. I've never taken a large buck over the corn, but the does in the corn help bring them closer to where I'm at. All of the hunters around me bait, and though I think the big 'uns would still come in because I have the cover... I take no chances and make sure I corn as much as the neighbors. Happy hunting ya'll.


----------



## treytd32

Lewis, that is crazy lol do you make sure the deer in your area are severely starved before you feed them? They literally came running


----------

